# Automatische Updates mit JWS



## tay (31. Aug 2005)

Moin!

Hat jemand von Euch was davon gehört, ob man mit JWS-Mitteln ein automatisches Update des Programms machen kann? Also sowas in der Art: Wenn der Rechner um Mitternacht an ist, dann schau doch mal aufm Server, ob sich etwas an den Dateien geändert hat und wenn ja, dann lad sie runter. 
Gibt es Möglichkeiten das zu tun? 

peace


----------



## Roar (31. Aug 2005)

jws prüft bei jedem programmstart ob eine neue version verfügbar ist und lädt diese bei bedarf runter.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Aug 2005)

Nein.

JWS ist kein aktiver Dienst auf einem Rechner. Wird eine JWS-Datei über ihre JNLP-Datei gestartet und besteht eine Netzwerkverbindung zu dem Webserver, von dem die Datei stammt, aktualisiert sie sich selbstständig. Daher besteht für einen Cron-Mechanismus keine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## tay (31. Aug 2005)

oke danke...


----------

